# Colubrids > General Colubrids >  vine snake

## shiftto5

does anyone know about the vine snake. ive done som research on them and all i can find is that they are rear-fanged . so does anyone on here have one and are they hard to take care of and what are the reqirments for such a snake

----------


## JoMo

Try searching for _Ahaetulla prasina_

It´s a Southeast Asia very thin arboreal snake that may reach 2 meters (6ft +). Eats primarily small birds, lizards (geckos and anoles) and frogs and may be difficult (very...) to switch to rodents.
As you mentioned it is rear fanged and the venom may cause a strong reaction (specially if you let her chew..) but it´s not letal or anything like that.

Bi-focal view and extremely fast; may be handled but with care because its nervous and will bite.

They require a moonson rainforest habitat with high levels of humidity (80% plus) and you´ll have to mist 2-3x/day.
Temps: 32ºC (92F) on the hot side; 27ºC (80F) on the cool side
Terrarium: 4x2x2ft with lots of branches (vines..) and plants (may be fake). The vine snake will cruise around it hidding in the plants. Also provide at least one hide box.

----------


## shiftto5

thanks for the help. we were looking at one at the reptile show and they were going for like 40 bucks. but im not one to do an impulse buy(also could you imagen that lol well honey look at the snake i bough and these gigantic fangs)

----------


## Schlyne

One of the worst problems you may have is simply that it's probably going to be a WC imported snake; so it's health may not be the greatest.

----------

